# Stone Soup: Nov. 22nd, 2009



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 29, 2009)

I've read Stone Soup for years. How did I miss the apparent fact that Joan is a FFA? Or maybe just really likes her guy. Look at the expression on her face in the last panel. Priceless!

I've linked to the Nov. 22nd panel. If this is a no-no, you can read it free at this link. Just select the proper date, using the little calendar icon at the top of the strip.


free


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2009)

that's so cute! I love it


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never seen this strip before, but yes that last panel is priceless! Simply and adorably perfect.


----------

